# Mike's tapes and languages



## Samot (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi,I have a question regarding Mike's tapes and the mother tongue of the listener. I am in the process of ordering the tapes but started thinking about the fact that english is not my mother toungue, not even my second language. I am pretty fluent in it anyway. Does the fact that english is not one of my first languages affect the expected impact of the therapy? I do not expect to hear words I do not understand, but does the sub-consious somehow "filter" information in other langauges than your own? Does anybody know? Thanks in advance


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

If you have good english comprehension it will not matter, there have been others who speak different languages who have been helped. From reading your post I think you will do fine.


----------

